# Forum > News > Community Chat > Polls >  What genre of music do you mainly listen to?

## Yawnstar

Wondering whats the most dominant genre of music on ownedcore, so lets set up a poll and find out  :Smile:

----------


## AimexCheats

Car Race Music Mix 2021🔥 Bass Boosted Extreme 2021🔥 BEST EDM, BOUNCE, ELECTRO HOUSE 2021 #018 - YouTube

----------


## Gestalt101

Oh, I think that I'm a melomaniac. I like almost every kind of music. One day I can listen to rock music and the other something from Wu-Tang Clan. Sometimes I like to listen to new young groups, I like fresh sound. But I realise that sometimes it's pretty difficult for such bands to stand out among other bands. That's the reason I think services like CDBaby are really important, they help beginning musicians promote and get paid to become bigger artists.

----------


## rcnrlla

I'd say pop music the most, and especially after I started learning spanish, I listen to spanish artists almost all the time. Well, right now, I learn spanish with lingopie, and this platform helped me understand that learning a language with songs and movies is not tiring at all, and it works the best for me.

----------

